# Pripyat & Chernobyl, April 2008



## Vivo-UK (Apr 26, 2008)

Today marks the 22nd anniversary of the catastrophic disaster at Reactor 4. The explosion remains the worst nuclear disaster the world has ever seen. The fallout from the explosion surpassed that of Hiroshima or Nagasaki and spread across the entire of Europe, even reaching the Eastern Seaboard of the US.

Earlier this week I, along with six others, flew out to Kyiv, Ukraine to visit this infamous place. We were picked up from our hotel early in the morning by our guide, Maxim, and set off towards our destination, passing through many villages resembling those of 'Borat'.

Today marks the 22nd anniversary of the catastrophic disaster at Reactor 4. The explosion remains the worst nuclear disaster the world has ever seen. The fallout from the explosion surpassed that of Hiroshima or Nagasaki and spread across the entire of Europe, even reaching the Eastern Seaboard of the US.

Earlier this week I, along with six others, flew out to Kyiv, Ukraine to visit this infamous place. We were picked up from our hotel early in the morning by our guide, Maxim, and set off towards our destination, passing through many villages resembling those of 'Borat'.

To reach Pripyat you must pass through three military checkpoints, each requiring different permission. These are the 30km zone, the 10km zone, and the Pripyat city limit. Not everyone who can enter the 30km zone is allowed to enter the 10km zone, and again with Pripyat which is reserved almost strictly for photographers.

Driving through the 30km zone we could see literally hundreds of abandoned buildings within the surrounding forest. 300,000 people were rehoused due to the disaster. 'Chernobyl 2' was also visible on the horizon. The urge to stop and check these out was strong but we had to press on.




Driving away from the 10km zone.

The 10km zone is reserved for those who still work at Chernobyl Powerstation. At the moment the powerplant is still operational but is in the process of being decommisioned.




Reactors 5 and 6, which were still being built at the time of the explosion.




An unfinished cooling tower for Reactor 5.




The main powerstation offices. These building join all the reactors together.




This was the last point along the road before photography was restricted. You can see Reactor 3 in the background with Reactor 4 behind that.




After the explosion at Reactor 4 the people of Pripyat flocked on the railway bridge just outside the city to get a good view of the reactor and see what had happened. Initially, everyone was told that radiation level was minimal and that they were safe. Little did they know that much of the radiation had been blown onto this bridge in a huge spike. The levels here were very near lethal.

Right now enough of the stories, and just some photos. If you do want to read about each photo, simply click it to go to the flickr page.





































































































































Sorry if I've done something wrong. This is my first report.


----------



## fire*fly (Apr 26, 2008)

amazing photos  I bet if someone asked you where you went on your holidays & you said Chernobyl they think you were nuts...everyone except us lot anyway


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 26, 2008)

I've changed the date, While it was an official visit its generally considered bad practice to use specific dates on this forum. It prevents confusion if we all use the same system.

Looks like an interesting place to visit, The HDR / post production effect on the photos is overdone though. It really detracts from your images.


----------



## diluted (Apr 26, 2008)

Cracking photos, I think this place is like the holy grail to a lot of us.
I agree, the HDR is overdone on these.


----------



## Vivo-UK (Apr 26, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> The HDR / post production effect on the photos is overdone though. It really detracts from your images.



I don't usually use or even like HDR. This is only the second time I've ever done it. I thought it might go well with this set. Some of the ones I'm yet to upload I think the HDR worked well but I agree some are too strong. I'm too lazy to go and sort it out though. I've ran about 1600 images through lightroom in the last 3 days so I'm pretty sick of image editing.


----------



## diluted (Apr 26, 2008)

Vivo-UK said:


> I don't usually use or even like HDR. This is only the second time I've ever done it. I thought it might go well with this set. Some of the ones I'm yet to upload I think the HDR worked well but I agree some are too strong. I'm too lazy to go and sort it out though. I've ran about 1600 images through lightroom in the last 3 days so I'm pretty sick of image editing.



I prefer to use the raw processor in CS3. You can use sliders to bring down the highlights or raise the shadows. They usually look flat so I add contrast, then if they're too bright/vivid, I alter the saturation. Very easy to do and quicker than a HDR merge.

I dont want to be making this a thread about hdr though. The subject and photos are really good, I'd like to go there myself. Only yesterday I was looking at the Kiddofspeed website at the Chernobyl photos.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been waiting ages for this report! Fantastic mate, I cannot imagine how awesome it must have been to be there. I love anything Russian/Soviet, so this would have been the ultimate trip for me!

I dont mind the HDR in this case, it kinda works with the bleakness of the place though I don't normally like it. Great work


----------



## Bogol (Apr 26, 2008)

What a great holiday!

I remember this happening and it was played down to a certain extent even here. I wonder if we were told the truth.

Top pictures and like the HDR.


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 26, 2008)

glad the trip went well mate


----------



## rookinella (Apr 26, 2008)

Fantastic stuff Vivo, lovely crisp images. Looks like you had a fantastic holiday!


----------



## snappel (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not a fan of HDR, but I think the shots are spot-on. Possibly the best I've seen come out of there. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Virusman26 (Apr 26, 2008)

Utterly amazing photo's!! This place has always held a pretty special place with me. It's such a bloody spooky, but tremendously large scale site. Brilliant shots of a fantastic subject. Bloody good work for a first post mate!


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 26, 2008)

Fantastic, excellent stuff!


----------



## wolfism (Apr 26, 2008)

Very atmospheric photos – it looks like Nature has regenerated itself, despite the radiation. Did you see any mutated bugs or plants?

Of course, the key question is, did Gorecki rip her trousers at any point?


----------



## zimbob (Apr 26, 2008)

> Of course, the key question is, did Gorecki rip her trousers at any point?



Or worse, leave one of her infamous 'presents' ?! 

Cracking stuff!

I never tire of seeing this place, and the HDR really works here.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 26, 2008)

Just looking again mate, at that second picture. Knowing you, I wonder did you get up any of those beauties?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the HDR, as it suits the chosen images. However, and this applies to all members uploading manipulated images - Please place them in a section on their own at the end of the normal images. Dotting them all over the legit photographs is very distracting.

As pointed out it is the 22nd Anniversary of the disaster, So perhaps when viewing these images, we should remember the 1000s of ordinary Russian men who died a horrible death, and those that continue to suffer, in order that an even greater disaster was averted. There was a very real possibility of a secondary explosion, which would have wiped out the population of Europe! 

We were not told the true facts at the time, and even now no data is being gathered on those still suffering the effects. At the time France totally denied that the radioactive cloud had deposited contamination within her borders. When the International meeting was convened in Vienna, chaired by Herr Blix (of Iraq Fame), the senior Russian scientist reported that there would be 40,000 directly attributable deaths. Blix and his Western colleagues decided this was unprovable. So they reduced all casualties by a factor of 10. Thus the official death toll is, even now, only 4,000. Sadly two years later, said Russian scientist committed suicide, disillusioned by the Western response to the Catastrophe. 

Still the International Nuclear Test Ban and the Arms Limitation Treaty between Russia and the Western World, were a direct outcome of Chernobyl. A high price to pay for common sense to prevail.


----------



## Defender (Apr 26, 2008)

dude, theyre some really nice shots. I really want to go!


----------



## Pegasus2 (Apr 27, 2008)

Amazing report.

Dirus, full of insight


----------



## Alias (Apr 27, 2008)

some of the best images I have seen come from an amazing location ignore what anyone says about your images and HDR, do what you like,


----------



## Andyj23uk (Apr 27, 2008)

wow - a cracking report - glad you enjoyed it and a pleasure to meet you - and every one else of course  

desite trials and tribulations - i am now home - who was betting i would not get out alive ? 

after the fook scarry run in with the borispol security force , the police and the army - on day one just two hours after arriving - i became far more circumspect [ appologies forr those reading and thing - WHAT ? - i will explain when i recover - get my photos sorted and write up my experiences ] 

i enjoyed my self imensely - would do it all again in an instant - and will have to plan a longer trip next time and be far more organised 

as for the HDR - as said - they are your pics - and thats how you want to show them - but IMHO as i was often stood next to you - and know that all you scenes look like in natural light 

some work - FAR FAR better than unedited images - and really pull the viewer into the gloomy mood of the place that you do not appreciate if you didnt walk along side you 

but a couple really suck - and look FAKE


----------



## boxerheaven (Apr 27, 2008)

wow these are really good pictures and a really good report


----------



## madmare (Apr 27, 2008)

I am always fanscinated by this place ... loving the HDR stuff as well - it really 'suits' those photos


----------



## andy m (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice, I knew a few people were going out here, good to see a report. Some very good pictures in there.


----------



## Elvis killer (Apr 27, 2008)

Mate, you are a f.cking good photographer


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, what a report, eh! Superb stuff...very sobering, superb stuff! Excellent photos, Vivo-UK.
I have a video of a tv documentary, showing the scientists who went in after the disaster to access and contain the damage. Totally amazing and brave men, as even in the hazard suits they weren't really expected to survive it, including the camera crew.


----------



## King Al (Apr 28, 2008)

Hats off to you, one of the best explores ever, I would love to go one day  (prefrably 100000 years)


----------



## Vivo-UK (Apr 28, 2008)

King Al said:


> Hats off to you, one of the best explores ever, I would love to go one day  (prefrably 100000 years)



It's actually more like 300000 years before levels return to normal.

To be honest it isn't as bad as you'd think. Levels are about 12x less than lethal for the most part, less than that in a lot of places. You are perfectly fine to spend all day there.

As for that film, I've seen it too. I was VERY suprised when we visited Reactor 4 though and I actually saw people still going inside! It is still about 40/50 degrees Celcius in there now and the radiation is still at stupid levels.


----------



## underitall (Apr 28, 2008)

Absolutely great, lovely shots, good on ya. The HDR makes it look more dramatic, nout wrong with HDR if its a decent scene like that. Great Work!


----------



## Brumski (Apr 28, 2008)

I watched this last Saturday night and it was not only really interesting but comprehensive.

It's repeated early Thursday morning for any of you with Sky+



> SCIENTIFIC DOCUMENTARY: Battle of Chernobyl
> On: Discovery Science (524)
> Date: Thursday 1st May 2008 (starting in 2 days)
> Time: 03:00 to 04:40 (1 hour and 40 minutes long)
> ...


----------



## King Al (Apr 28, 2008)

Vivo-UK said:


> It's actually more like 300000 years before levels return to normal.



 100000 maybe but 300000! I dont think I've got that long


----------



## Zero (Apr 28, 2008)

Ace, shame about the hdr pics though, you got the originals handy to post?


----------



## VeeEight (Apr 28, 2008)

Fantastic photos! - Did you see the Duga-3 OTH radar station? 


Yours, I'd take my had off to you if I was wearing one..


----------



## Vivo-UK (Apr 28, 2008)

VeeEight said:


> Fantastic photos! - Did you see the Duga-3 OTH radar station?
> 
> 
> Yours, I'd take my had off to you if I was wearing one..



If that is the one called Chernobyl 2 then yes. You cannot go anywhere near it like.

As for originals, I'm really busy with design work atm but I'll post the rest of my photos up, along with originals, tomorrow.


----------



## Megahurtz400 (Apr 28, 2008)

Amazing report!!

Really wanna go one day!!


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 29, 2008)

sweet man, you need to get the rest of them pictahs uploaded 


as for the HDR police, the amount of time and money and effort involved and not forgetting russian fed style paperwork (oh the piles of it) I think they allow usage of it, and I like it, gives it more atomsphere and dirty industrial'ness


----------



## yaz36 (Apr 30, 2008)

fantastic vivo, photos are awesome, 

HDR is like marmite though, I think they work really well for this, and add appropiate moods.

The shot of the broken doll is absolutely fantastic, 

if your ever in manchester stop by and say hello!


----------



## Logan_Five (Apr 30, 2008)

Excellent report and pics. Must be a very eiree place.


----------



## Pegasus2 (May 2, 2008)

Brumski said:


> I watched this last Saturday night and it was not only really interesting but comprehensive.
> 
> It's repeated early Thursday morning for any of you with Sky+



Yea I watched that too, very intresting. I want to go now lol.


----------



## MD (May 2, 2008)

nice mate i like your pictures you have caught the atmos really well in your photos.

how much did it cost you to get there?


----------



## Mr Sam (May 2, 2008)

your pictures catch a very eerie atmosphere

it was a thread on priprat that first got me into this urban exploring


----------



## magnimatt (May 11, 2008)

great pictures and place how did you get the permission to get there?
matt


----------



## dnomyar (Jun 9, 2009)

Fantastic, very evocative......


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 9, 2009)

Pfft, suppose it's an OK report....

Joking, chuffing amazing mate! I really wanted to go this September, I found a good deal, but was still too much! What an amazing experience it must have been. I think the HDR is slightly overdone, but still doesn't detract from a bloody amazing report. 

What's your FlickR handle, would love to read up on them!


----------



## Darkness (Jun 9, 2009)

Excellent report, would love to visit this place, looks amazing and wkd be a really interesting trip.
Is it still as difficult to organise a trip there as it used to be? not so long ago no one would get you there for love or money!


----------



## lilli (Jun 9, 2009)

Darkness said:


> Is it still as difficult to organise a trip there as it used to be? not so long ago no one would get you there for love or money!



Not really a lot of (web) places offer a tour and the flight is about £300 rtn IIRC ... I went a couple of years ago and its well worth it, not just for Chernobyl/Pripyat but for Kiev too. its an amazing place


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 10, 2009)

Found a BA flight for £139 (return from Heathrow to Kiev) tour for $145, add two nights accomodation = expensive daytrip, but great value for a once in a lifetime experience...


----------



## swanseamale47 (Jun 10, 2009)

Super moody photographs, ands a great explore. I can't help wondering how safe the place is now. Wayne


----------



## Darkness (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks lilli and Urban! I'll deffo have to look into that. gotta be worth a trip hasn't it!


----------

